# Prodigy Boats



## rod farva

Anyone know how to contact the people at Prodigy? Have been calling the number on the website for 2 weeks and can't get an answer or a return call


----------



## rnelson5

That doesn't sound like them. Friend Chad LeCompte on Facebook if you have it and send him a message.


----------



## rod farva

I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## Marverylo287

There's about 10 for sale on MMT. Might have about what you want built and could save you. Well it ain't gona save you bc people want a new price for them but you could have it right away.


----------



## Cajun_in_GA

make sure you are calling the right phone number also. 706-480-4094.  Chelsea in the office sits on top of the phone from 9-5 and she also returns missed calls when no voice mail is even left to close the loop w folks etc.


----------



## MudDucker

Cajun_in_GA said:


> make sure you are calling the right phone number also. 706-480-4094.  Chelsea in the office sits on top of the phone from 9-5 and she also returns missed calls when no voice mail is even left to close the loop w folks etc.



And now the man ... the legend has spoken!  Enjoyed my 2nd season in the Prodigy Chad!


----------



## tobymiller

I has the same experience a couple of years ago.  Couldn't get them to call me back.  Then after a couple of months they called me and said they were trying to catch up on missed calls.  Their boats look great, but, not being able to get in touch with them for an extended period was enough to scare me away.


----------



## krazybronco2

tobymiller said:


> I has the same experience a couple of years ago.  Couldn't get them to call me back.  Then after a couple of months they called me and said they were trying to catch up on missed calls.  Their boats look great, but, not being able to get in touch with them for an extended period was enough to scare me away.



have you tried contacting a dealer? there maybe a dealer close to you that can set up exactly what you want and if there is any warranty work that needs to be done the dealer can do it and if they are closer at less time on the road. for my the closest dealer was in Charleston only 3 hours away compared to prodigy that was 4hrs away. also cheaper cause i didnt have to pay sales tax or have not had to yet.


----------



## kevbo3333

I have never had an issue with prodigy returning my calls. I know they have had something phone issues in the past and I think this they have that all worked out.


----------



## jr123

They look great but they are also very proud of them. I do see a lot of them for sell on MMT, I don't if its the boat or the payment people don't like.


----------



## Marverylo287

jr123 said:


> They look great but they are also very proud of them. I do see a lot of them for sell on MMT, I don't if its the boat or the payment people don't like.



My bet is the payment. Not much about those boats not to like unless you hang an HDR on the back. Get a GTR and be done if you're getting a new surface drive. Or the old bullet proof standard godevil. No frills less to break rarely stranded


----------



## dom

jr123 said:


> They look great but they are also very proud of them. I do see a lot of them for sell on MMT, I don't if its the boat or the payment people don't like.



a lot of boats for sale period right now. this is the time of year a lot of people buy new boats.


----------



## MudDucker

Marverylo287 said:


> My bet is the payment. Not much about those boats not to like unless you hang an HDR on the back. Get a GTR and be done if you're getting a new surface drive. Or the old bullet proof standard godevil. No frills less to break rarely stranded



Got an HDR on mine and never been stranded.  The only issue I had was the kill switch wire rubbed the edge of the tiller and started grounding.  After that was fixed, it was off the races.


----------



## kevbo3333

I like my My HDR but the transmission seal crapped the bed at 17 hours. They sent me a new one quick  but my nearest service facility is 2+ hours away so I am stuck doing the warranty work myself.


----------



## rnelson5

The HDR is just about like anything else new that comes out. Customers will do the testing and then adjustments will be made on the new models. Look at all the problems those 37efis had.


----------



## Marverylo287

MudDucker said:


> Got an HDR on mine and never been stranded.  The only issue I had was the kill switch wire rubbed the edge of the tiller and started grounding.  After that was fixed, it was off the races.



Tell both my buddy's that have/had them that. One sold his after less than a year bc it was constantly broke.
The other still doesn't have working reverse. 
You probably don't use yours hard enough to break anything would be my guess.


----------



## kevbo3333

Marverylo287 said:


> Tell both my buddy's that have/had them that. One sold his after less than a year bc it was constantly broke.
> The other still doesn't have working reverse.
> You probably don't use yours hard enough to break anything would be my guess.



So you don't actually own one? I run my MB as hard as anyone with no probalems other than a transmission seal which won't leave you stranded. I know GTR owners that have issues and have been stranded as well. They are very similar out drives and the weak point on both is that Briggs they are bolted to.


----------



## Marverylo287

kevbo3333 said:


> So you don't actually own one? I run my MB as hard as anyone with no probalems other than a transmission seal which won't leave you stranded. I know GTR owners that have issues and have been stranded as well. They are very similar out drives and the weak point on both is that Briggs they are bolted to.



Nope, been in em, around em, stuck in nothing,  and broke down in a mud buddy enough times to not spend my money on junk. 
Actually sold my surface drive, made money on it and went back to a long tail bc they're better suited for where I hunt and I don't want a payment on a boat that gets treated like crap. 
And yeah Briggs is gona Briggs but the only Briggs problems I've had is after I did head cams carb and exhaust on them.
But I'm also dumb enough to be modding out a 23 horse longtail as we speak...


----------



## emusmacker

So all HDR motors are bad too?     dang man, its a pattern aint it. 

my daddys, cousin's brothers's friend had a benelli black eagle jam once so I wont buy a benelli cause its jumk.   LOL hilarious.


----------



## emusmacker

Marverylo287 said:


> Tell both my buddy's that have/had them that. One sold his after less than a year bc it was constantly broke.
> The other still doesn't have working reverse.
> You probably don't use yours hard enough to break anything would be my guess.



yea muddy, you're too easy on your stuff. Not hardcore enough for a long tail.


----------



## Gaducker

I worked on a hdr the other day that had 5 hours on it and he had broke the belt and bent the shaft on it in a strech of river that I run all the time and I hit crap all the time to.  I been thinkin about a new rig since the hdr came out but I think I will keep on thinkin. Ole trusty just keeps on keepin on and that push pole aint never failed me.


----------



## dom

Gaducker said:


> I worked on a hdr the other day that had 5 hours on it and he had broke the belt and bent the shaft on it in a strech of river that I run all the time and I hit crap all the time to.  I been thinkin about a new rig since the hdr came out but I think I will keep on thinkin. Ole trusty just keeps on keepin on and that push pole aint never failed me.



I dont mind the push pole reverse method but normally the deck hand is the reverse worker. lol


----------



## rnelson5

The real question is have y'all seen the Boss drive "Hoss" drive? It has a liquid cooled 75 hp 3 cylinder GM on it. It will be interesting to see how the lower unit holds up on it.


----------



## Duckbuster82

Yea but water cooled kind of kills the idea behind a mud motor.


----------



## kevbo3333

Duckbuster82 said:


> Yea but water cooled kind of kills the idea behind a mud motor.



Well it's got a radiator so it's not sucking up water from the lower unit like an outboard. I bet it's heavy as heck but I am interested to see how it works out for them. Could you Imogene dual HOSS motors on a rig!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

Marverylo287 said:


> Tell both my buddy's that have/had them that. One sold his after less than a year bc it was constantly broke.
> The other still doesn't have working reverse.
> You probably don't use yours hard enough to break anything would be my guess.



I suspect I was beating up boats and motors before you suckled at your momma's breast!


----------



## MudDucker

Marverylo287 said:


> Nope, been in em, around em, stuck in nothing,  and broke down in a mud buddy enough times to not spend my money on junk.
> Actually sold my surface drive, made money on it and went back to a long tail bc they're better suited for where I hunt and I don't want a payment on a boat that gets treated like crap.
> And yeah Briggs is gona Briggs but the only Briggs problems I've had is after I did head cams carb and exhaust on them.
> But I'm also dumb enough to be modding out a 23 horse longtail as we speak...



So you slander a product without ever having used it.  Sweet!


----------



## king killer delete

Civil exchange. I am bringing this back. Be respectful.


----------



## Duckbuster82

Check out mud motor central on Facebook. They can tell you anything you need to know.


----------



## Marverylo287

MudDucker said:


> So you slander a product without ever having used it.  Sweet!



I guess you didn't read the post, yeah I've used them. I fished out of and rode around in a gator trax with a mudbuddy all summer one year while my friend who owned it was away for military training. Wound up having to replace the clutch for him while I had it, pretty sure I burned it up getting stuck in a little grass and mud with it. Sweet!


----------

